# 100 days



## TheBohannons

Impending doom. Impending paradise. Impending I don't know what, but in close to 100 days we will marry.


----------



## SentHereForAReason

TheBohannons said:


> Impending doom. Impending paradise. Impending I don't know what, but in close to 100 days we will marry.


Well, hopefully impending paradise for starters at least


----------



## Ursula

Is this something you're looking forward to? I'm sorry, but I can't remember your backstory...


----------



## TheBohannons

Ursula said:


> Is this something you're looking forward to? I'm sorry, but I can't remember your backstory...


Very much so. Our backstory was on LS and a little of it in our introduction. In short, mid life, second marriage for her, first for me. Both with teenagers 17 - 19. Our Second life.


----------



## Blondilocks

:scratchhead: Why did you choose this forum to post this?


----------



## TheBohannons

If you are referring to "long term success forum", we did not see a "getting married" section. If there is one, I am sure it will be moved.


----------



## Normm

Subsequent marriages have high failure rates especially when children from prior marriages are present. As in, more of them fail than succeed. 

You clearly have doubts. For good reason, the odds are stacked against you. 

100 days goes fast. Take the time to really think about the benefits vs the potential pitfalls.


----------



## TheBohannons

Normm said:


> Subsequent marriages have high failure rates especially when children from prior marriages are present. As in, more of them fail than succeed.
> 
> You clearly have doubts. For good reason, the odds are stacked against you.
> 
> 100 days goes fast. Take the time to really think about the benefits vs the potential pitfalls.


Guess my wit/sarcasm came off incorrectly. There are no doubts. The children are old enough and college bound. We kind of really like each other, so there is nothing else to think about, other than hoping the house doesn't fall off the rails.

I am not letting this one go, so it is a done deal.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

TheBohannons said:


> Guess my wit/sarcasm came off incorrectly. There are no doubts. The children are old enough and college bound. We kind off really like each other, so there is nothing else to think about, other than hoping the house doesn't fall off the rails.
> 
> I am not letting this one go, so it is a done deal.


you can try to add a /s at the end of a sarcastic statement. It's pretty common online.


----------



## TheBohannons

Thanks. We will not bring forums into the marriage, so I guess you guys will have to put up with The Bohannons for a short time.

Going to be hard giving up the political forum. Really enjoying that back and forth.

Edit. The misses says some music guy keeps talking about his hot French gf. Her advice, in a year or so, you should walk the walk.


----------



## Normm

TheBohannons said:


> Going to be hard giving up the political forum. Really enjoying that back and forth.


Why do you have to give it up after you get married?

Do you think having debates and discussions with other people who share similar interests are in some way unhealthy for the marriage? Do you think you won't have enough quality time together if you spend a few minutes here or there having such discussions?

Or is there another reason? Such as she isn't into online discussion groups, doesn't understand them and has expressed her dissatisfaction or concern over you being on them?


----------



## Betrayedone

What the hell kind of post is this?


----------



## TheBohannons

I do post, but very rarely. There is always one person who will rain on my sunshine. 

Blessings for your family.


----------



## personofinterest

Congratulations!

I am what some would consider past midlife, but phooey on them. lol I began my second marriage recently, and I am happier than I could have dreamed.

Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Kamstel

What is LS?


----------



## Mommame2

Kamstel said:


> What is LS?




Loveshack. A long running forum that went down in March, and just came back up about a week ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyDog

TheBohannons said:


> Impending doom. Impending paradise. Impending I don't know what, but in close to 100 days we will marry.


Um, this doesn't sound promising....


----------



## ConanHub

Congratulations 🎉!


----------



## Spicy

Exciting! Congrats!!!


----------



## chillymorn69

Why? The financial risk lifer in life seem high.


Kids from previous relationship grown. What the benifts ?


Good luck. But not something I would advise.


----------



## TheBohannons

The house has been moved. A few months to go, and she is late.

Please be a little forgiving if I am a little tense.


----------

